# Parlante IP



## gsa (Ene 28, 2006)

Necesito desarrollar un parlante que pueda recibir la señal desde internet, la idea es poder hablar con un microfono conectado a una placa de sonido en una pc conectada a internet y en algun lugar debe estar conectado este dispostivo que no debe estar necesariamente conectado a una pc, sino directamente a la red y poder sacar de ahi la señal de audio, de forma que lo que uno habla por ej. en la pc ubicada en Londres se escuche desde el parlante en una oficina en Barcelona.

Seria algo asi como la parte de audio que tienen las camaras IP con sonido, ellas pueden prescindir la una pc, conectandose directamente a la red, y envian tanto video como audio via internet para poder ser visto y oido a la distancia, la calidad de audio que necesito no es relevante, solo que la voz salga claro es suficiente.

Pense y no descarto usar algo asociada a telefonia IP pero no encuentro mucha material.

espero que alguien pueda tirarme alguna pista

saludos a todos y muchas gracias


----------



## House (Ene 28, 2006)

Pero lo que tu mencionas no son los telefonos IP?, yo inclusive he visto cajitas que se conectan al router dsl y a la cual conectas un telefono normal y sirven para hablar por VOIP a cualquier lado.


----------



## gsa (Ene 30, 2006)

Si amigo lo que decis es correcto, pero aqui necesito la comunicacion en un unico sentido - half duplex, es decir en un lugar, hablo frente a un microfono conectado a una pc, y en otro distante necesito escuchar ese audio, por lo tanto necesito algun dispositivo que bien podria conectarse al router adsl o broad band router, etc, y de ahi tome la señal

no se si me explico bien?


----------

